# Neue Frames und Parts 2006



## KapitanKaktus (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Freunde!

So, nun hab ich mich doch überreden lassen unsere neuen Produkte früher als geplant hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen. 

Nun gut, lasset uns beginnen:

Den neuen Orange kenn ihr ja schon. Für den Smith wird sich erstmal bis 7/2006 100%ig nichts ändern.

Neu im Sortiment ab ca. 5.11.2005 ist:

Orange Stem: www.agent-bikes.com/dealer/Stem.jpg
Ab 5.11. in "matt"-schwarz, bissle später auch in Shiny Pearl Black und Green.
Gewicht: ca. 280g
Länge: 50mm
Die Einzelteile des Vorbaus werden, sobald alle Farben auf Lager sind, farblich kombinierbar: z.B. Vorbau-Körper matt-schwarz, Inlet green, Klemmung Shiny Pearl black, etc.

Passend zu dem Rahmen:
Orange Headset Black 
und Orange Headset Shiny Pearl Black 
Edelstahl
Industriegelagert
Einpresstiefe: 21mm
Weitere Details folgen.

Des weiteren wird es noch einen Cro Mo Lenker geben (Bilder folgen)
700mm Breite
3" Rise
Farben: Flat-Black, Shiny Pearl Black oder Green

Weitere Einzelteile: QRs und Griffe im Flammendesign 

Soo, nun zu den Rahmen:

Um unser Sortiment in Richtung Park ein bissle aus zu bauen wird es den Mr. Flow 
geben.
Datenblatt findet ihr hier 
Preis: 319 Euro (flat-black)
Aufpreis Wunschfarben: 16 Euro
vsl. verfügbar 15.1.2006

Und natürlich dass was eh schon erwartet wurde:
Ein Fully namens Trinity 
Datenblatt findet ihr hier.
Preis vsl.: 999 Euro ohne Dämpfer (flat-black or white)
1259 Euro mit 6way (zur Auswahl stehen werden (alles Manitou): Metal RP, Radium RL, Swinger 4-way coil, Swinger 6-way coil.
vsl. verfügbar 9.3.2006

So, dass wars erstmal!

Schöne Grüße aus München,




Marc


----------



## Guru (7. Oktober 2005)

Wow!

Dann kauf ich mir Lenker+Vorbau mal noch nicht, sondern schau, was der hier kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rass (7. Oktober 2005)

Den "Stem" find ich nicht so schön also vonner Optik.

Das Fully gefällt mir gut so auf den ersten Blick.  Würde gerne mal nen Bike mit 66 sehen wenn es dann soweit ist.


----------



## Misanthrop (9. Oktober 2005)

Hab dir ja schon im ICQ gesagt, dass es nen echt schicker Rahmen ist der Flow.
Aber leider halt Alu  

Auch der Rest sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Nur die Griffe sind optisch ein Griff ins Klo


----------



## Molox (9. Oktober 2005)

macht den mr.flow mal lieber aus stahl ... 
aber sonst echt top
obwohl mir der vorbau nicht so sehr zusagt.. und die griffe ja von denen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen  

edit:
bei dem ganzen negativen habe ich ja völlig vergessen zu sagen das ich es schön finde das sich agent auch langsam weiterentwickelt und neue sachen bringt


----------



## SCFaser (9. Oktober 2005)

griffe sehen in "echt" erhlich gesagt ziemlich geil aus der basti (crazy-spy) hat die ja an seinem orange und die sind echt top  .

der steuersatz in Shiny Pearl Black sieht aber mal richtig geil aus!  der rest ist natürlich auch sehr fein.  freu mich schon drauf bald auf bastis "trinity" ne runde zu drehen...

macht weiter so  

bene

edit: seh grade das mein bruder sich auch nen acount gemacht hat. der post komm eigentlich vom  "nosh" !


----------



## Xiao (10. Oktober 2005)

also ich muss einfach mal ein lob aussprechen.
agent bikes is doch mal ne geile firma.
die sich einfach die zeit nimmt leute anzuhören und auch kritik vertragen und daraus ein gemeinsame kreation schaffen

die 06 Produkte sind doch mal was feines 

die griffe find ich au net schlecht naja mit flansch wären sie mir liebern   


und auf trinity freu ich mich auch scho glaub das ich mal mim marc bissl quatschen muss drüber


----------



## Biker8999 (11. Oktober 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> So, nun hab ich mich doch überreden lassen unsere neuen Produkte früher als geplant hier im Forum zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



Wann geht eure Neue Page Online


----------



## aurelio (11. Oktober 2005)

Vorbau und Steuersatz gefallen mir optisch sehrgut. Auch der Mr. Flow schaut net schlecht aus. Weiter so Agent!Bikes


----------



## Rayndeor (15. Oktober 2005)

schaut nett aus, des Flow.

gibbets auch nen integrierten Kettenspanner?

kann ich da auch Schnellspannerfahren? (so ne Dmr Revolvernabe)


----------



## crazy-spy (15. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

könnte schwer werden, eine Revolver da einzubaun 
Der Mr. Flow hat 110mm Einbaubreite bei 14mm Achsdurchmesser, ist also damit nicht kompatibel! 

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab dann sthet da qrs und griffe im flammen design... sind qrs schnellspanner?


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Oktober 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich nich verlesen hab dann sthet da qrs und griffe im flammen design... sind qrs schnellspanner?



Du hast es erfasst  Schnellspanner für das Hinterrad sowie Vorderrad, extra lang! 

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## Pesling (21. Oktober 2005)

Biker8999 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann geht eure Neue Page Online



Das frag ich mich langsam aber auch - was geht bei euch?  Der 10.10. is schon bissl was her!


----------



## crazy-spy (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ja ich weiss es ja... 
Es wird daran gearbeitet und wir hoffen, das Resultat schon sehr bald zeigen zu können... geduldet Euch bitte noch ein wenig 
Sorry!

Grüsse,
Basti


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (22. Oktober 2005)

also so en Mr. Flow aufgebaut wäre schon mal ganz nett   ... in ner netten farbe... der aufkleber am rohr wo der gabelschaft durchgeht ^^ find ich ja ganz nett... aber der agent!bikes liegt mir immer noch nich so ... naja... muss man ja nich drauf machen


----------



## Misanthrop (23. Oktober 2005)

Was ich da gerade sehe.
Warum wird der Steuersatz nicht gleich mit Hohlkralle ausgestattet?
Fände ich sinnvoller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (23. Oktober 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich da gerade sehe.
> Warum wird der Steuersatz nicht gleich mit Hohlkralle ausgestattet?
> Fände ich sinnvoller.




Hallo,

ein sehr guter Einwand! Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee!
Danke für den Hinweis!

LG
Basti


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. Oktober 2005)

aber dann bitte das die hohlschraube versenkbar is und nicht so hässlich wie bei dem brave


----------



## crazy-spy (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

auch ein recht guter Einwand. Da sollten wir echt mal überlegen...
We´ll c... 

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. Oktober 2005)

und was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist ^^ tut mir leid wenn ich nerve^^ die hohlschraube abrunden, damit sich nich das kabel abnuzt, was durch die hohlschraube geht...


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> und was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist ^^ tut mir leid wenn ich nerve^^ die hohlschraube abrunden, damit sich nich das kabel abnuzt, was durch die hohlschraube geht...



Hallo,

ja, und der Toaster wird auch gleich im BMX BB Gehäuse integriert... 
 

Grüssle 
Basti


----------



## Xiao (26. Oktober 2005)

> Hallo,
> 
> ja, und der Toaster wird auch gleich im BMX BB Gehäuse integriert...
> 
> ...




sau stark !  dan brauchen wir aber noch am unterrohr ein marmeladenglashalter


----------



## crazy-spy (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

da müssen wir schaun. Das kostet alles. Auch ob wie ein Messer anbieten können, ist fraglich. Ne Gabel hast ja schon, sollte damit auch gehen.





Grüsse
Basti


----------



## Misanthrop (26. Oktober 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ein sehr guter Einwand! Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee!
> Danke für den Hinweis!
> ...




Was ich kriege jetzt einen umsonst? Dafür dass ich den Tipp gegeben habe
Das finde ich aber nett


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Oktober 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich kriege jetzt einen umsonst? Dafür dass ich den Tipp gegeben habe
> Das finde ich aber nett




Hallo,

immer doch, und nicht nur du... 
Denke, wir verstehen uns 

Grüssle
Basti


----------



## Misanthrop (18. November 2005)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Flow aus Stahl aus?

Wird es sowas in die Richtung geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (18. November 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Flow aus Stahl aus?
> 
> Wird es sowas in die Richtung geben?




Hallo,

nicht direkt... 

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## Misanthrop (18. November 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> nicht direkt...



ABER?
...


----------



## crazy-spy (18. November 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> ABER?
> ...



Abwarten! 
Punkt!


----------



## KapitanKaktus (19. November 2005)

Die geduldigen werden belohnt


----------



## Misanthrop (19. November 2005)

ok Dann werd ich MArc mal im ICQ anquatschen


----------



## crazy-spy (19. November 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> ok Dann werd ich MArc mal im ICQ anquatschen



Was erhoffst Du Dir davon?


----------



## Misanthrop (20. November 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Was erhoffst Du Dir davon?



Eine Antwort auf eine Frage, die ich hier noch nicht gestellt habe.
Der Smith is mir doch eh egal  
Auch wenn es nen netter Rahmen ist


----------



## eKual (20. November 2005)

der fully rahmen ist so geil wie das nicolai ufo


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. November 2005)

wenn ich euch ein bisschen helfen darf... und um dies hier zu komplettieren gibts auch schon den smith lenker bei der mailorder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (27. November 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich euch ein bisschen helfen darf... und um dies hier zu komplettieren gibts auch schon den smith lenker bei der mailorder zu sehen



Ui- der ist aber bissi hässlich! Schade- ich hätte gerne noch ein bischen mehr smith am Bike gehabt!


----------



## crazy-spy (27. November 2005)

Servus,

was ist am Lenker in Euren Augen genau hässlich?
Klar, ungewohnt ist der verdickte Klemmbereich, es handelt sich bei dem Lenker aber halt um einen 25,4mm bzw. Oversized 31,8mm Lenker, so dass man die durchgehenden 22.2mm aufdicken muss.... verbaut sieht man die dickere Stelle nicht mehr! Der Rise des Lenkers ist perfekt, ich persönlich komme mit flachen Lenkern nicht so gut klar.... 

Grüssle
Basti


----------



## CDRacer (28. November 2005)

Gibts den gar nicht mit 22,2 mm Klemmaß oder verstehe ich das hier falsch?


----------



## der Digge (28. November 2005)

der Lenker schaut von der Form her aus wie n Klapprad Lenker nur nich ganz so hoch, die Verdickung auf 25.4 find ich au blöd, so ne Schelle wie beim Wingbar fänd ich besser weil man dann noch BMX Vorbauten fahren könnte.

@Chris - sieht nich so aus


----------



## Guru (28. November 2005)

700 Gramm der Lenker?? Alter Schwede!


----------



## Mr.T (28. November 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> was ist am Lenker in Euren Augen genau hässlich?
> Klar, ungewohnt ist der verdickte Klemmbereich, es handelt sich bei dem Lenker aber halt um einen 25,4mm bzw. Oversized 31,8mm Lenker, so dass man die durchgehenden 22.2mm aufdicken muss.... verbaut sieht man die dickere Stelle nicht mehr! Der Rise des Lenkers ist perfekt, ich persönlich komme mit flachen Lenkern nicht so gut klar....
> ...



Das war ein rein subjektiver Eindruck darum auch so auf den Punkt formuliert von mir. Ich habe mich gefreut: Smith Lenker, Stahl, happihappi, lecker, ...
Dann habe ich ihn gesehen und mein erster Gedanke war: würg! Schade.
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke: ok er ist arg hoch aber das ist Geschmackssache. Die Verdickung wirkt einfach billig! Sorry.
Ich bin trotzdem weiter agent-Sympatisant!
T:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (28. November 2005)

Das mit dem 25,4mm Klemmmaß find ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. [sofern der Übergang nicht die Stabilität einschränkt; kenn mich da nicht so aus] 

Passt doch mit dem Vorbau optimal. 

Naja en bissel hoch sieht der schon aus, aber halt mit sehr kurzen Gabeln oder Starrgabeln sollte der Lenker eh en bissel höher bauen.

Hier mal en Bild:


----------



## KapitanKaktus (29. November 2005)

Naja, ob die Verdickung notwendig ist oder nicht, da lässt sich drüber streiten.....ich finde sie ists.
In live sieht der Lenker ja auch nen stückle hübscher aus, aber es scheiden sich hier wirklich die Meinungen, da halt manchen ein hoher rise gefällt und manchen nicht........
.......wird ja nicht der einzige Lenker bleiben, den wir machen


----------



## Mr.T (29. November 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> .......wird ja nicht der einzige Lenker bleiben, den wir machen



Das ist schön! Da freu ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## Guru (29. November 2005)

genau, der bombproof 250gramm orange lenker in matt-schwarz fehlt noch! Den würd ich sofort kaufen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. November 2005)

also ich glaube schon das der in live besser aussieht...   aber man sieht ihn halt zuerst so


----------



## Deleted 8887 (30. November 2005)

ich hoffe, dass ich das erste "offizielle" flow fahren werde, dass nicht nur für testzwecke gedacht ist... sonst muss ich amok laufen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2005)

Wenn ich dann den "ZWEITEN" bekomme gönne ich ihn dir doena...!


----------



## CDRacer (30. November 2005)

Sag mal, du musst sie aber dann auch alle haben...wieso hast noch kein Smith?


----------



## Jeru (30. November 2005)

@ crazy spy


hast du noch andere pics vom trinity frame. würde gerne wissen wie er in weiss ausschaut. oder pics wo man den trinity als komplettes bike sieht.
ich persönlich finde ihn sehr geil und vielleicht werde ich ihn mir anfang 2006 leisten. mal schauen was dann der geldbeutel sagt   . 

aber was mich auch noch interessieren würde wie´s mit den verschieden Dämpfern ist. was für aufpreise zu welchem dampfer werden kommen.
ist in den 999,- schon ein dämpfer inbegriffen ??? 
Fragen über Fragen...Danke


----------



## Deleted 8887 (30. November 2005)

thx @ Meister-Dieter   

@Killakalle: erster post in diesem thread:
http://www.agent-bikes.com/dealer/trinity1.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (30. November 2005)

@ Killakalle

Pics sind momentan leider nur in flat black verfügbar!
Als Komplettbikes findest dus in der Gallery auf unsrer homepage!

Preise sehen wie folgt aus:
999 Euro ohne Dämpfer
1099 Euro mit Manitou Metel RP
1119 Euro mit Manitou Radium RL
1199 Euro mit Manitou Swinger 4way coil
1259 Euro mit Manitou Swinger 6way coil

Greets,



Marc
AGENT!BIKES!TEAM


----------



## Jeru (30. November 2005)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Killakalle: erster post in diesem thread:
> http://www.agent-bikes.com/dealer/trinity1.JPG




jo , glatt übersehen !  danke


...und danke an KaptainKaktus für die info


----------



## Rayndeor (30. November 2005)

so meine Teile sind am Montag angekommen,
der lenker is nich viel größer als der Wingbar,
passt optimal zum Vorbau.
die manitou(goldLabel) is knuppelhart. 
der Rahmen(V2) is sowieso geil!

Mfg


----------



## rex_sl (10. Dezember 2005)

ok. wie bestelle ich nen mr. flow in sonderfarbe das ich ihn zum erscheinungstermin bekomme??? der rahmen wir doch gleich mal angetestet. mag ja die anderen rahmen nicht so. aber das ist ja der oberhammer.


----------



## crazy-spy (10. Dezember 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> ok. wie bestelle ich nen mr. flow in sonderfarbe das ich ihn zum erscheinungstermin bekomme??? der rahmen wir doch gleich mal angetestet. mag ja die anderen rahmen nicht so. aber das ist ja der oberhammer.



....indem du einfach eine eMail an [email protected] schickst, das Ding zum direkt verfügbaren Zietpunkt orderst und brav darauf wartest...   

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## dirt erich (16. Dezember 2005)

also ich finde den mr flow hammer und werde ihn mir kaufe finde nur bisschen doof das man ne 80mm gabel haben muss (ich kauf mir die marzocchi stahlsau) und ich wollte mal wissen ob der rahmen das mitmacht wenn ich da hinten pegs ranbau   mfg eric


----------



## Mr.T (16. Dezember 2005)

Mir gefällt der Rhmen von den Zahlen her auch ganz gut- aber aus Stahl wäre er mir lieber. Darum bin ich auch nicht traurig dass ich schon nen smith habe.

Ich denke mal schon dass es pegs mitmacht- bei 14mm achse ja eigentlich kein Problem!


----------



## KapitanKaktus (16. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin!

Jo, also eigentlich hatten wir intern geplant, dass der Rahmen schon 23.12.2005 erhältlich ist.......leider waren wir da nicht schnell genug, also erst nach dem Urlaub.
Würde jetzt einfach mal 11.1.2006 hier als Erscheinungsdatum einwerfen.

Bzgl. Federweg: Ich sehe keinen Grund an so einem Rahmen mehr als 80mm fahren zu müssen 

Bzgl. Pegs: No Prob!

Grüßle,




Marc
AGENT!BIKES


----------



## The Passenger (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Lenker hat wieder diese 22,2 mm Klemmung, oder?
Gibts schon Bilder wo das Ding verbaut wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (16. Dezember 2005)

also ich hab mein agent orange 2006 nun schon seit 2 wochen ca. aber zZ nur aufm schrank stehen da ich meinen agent steuerstaz noch bekomme.
aber hatte den rahmen schonmal ohne steuersatz verbaut und probesitzen gemacht und finde das er sehr geil geworden ist   

freu mich schon ihn zu fahren


----------



## KapitanKaktus (16. Dezember 2005)

@ The Passenger
Die Klemmung ist 25.4mm und nicht 22.2mm!

@ dragonflyer
Nu bastel mal fertig.....nur drauf setzen zählt net   
Hoffe du bekommst deinen Steuersatz bald!


----------



## dragonflyer (16. Dezember 2005)

jo der manni (der freund vom marc der ein bikeshop hat) hat ihn heute losgeschickt 
von ihm hab ich auch den rahmen mit innenlager adapter


----------



## The Passenger (16. Dezember 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @ The Passenger
> Die Klemmung ist 25.4mm und nicht 22.2mm!
> 
> @ dragonflyer
> ...



perfekt 
dann hol ich mir den.
Gibts Bilder wo er schon montiert ist?


----------



## dirt erich (16. Dezember 2005)

kann ich denn nur ne 24" gabel mit 80mm fahren oder auch z.b. ne manitou mit 80mm.   sonst hol ich mir doch den orange


----------



## Deleted 8887 (16. Dezember 2005)

ne manitou hat ne riesen einbauhöhe weil die brücke hinten ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (17. Dezember 2005)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ne manitou hat ne riesen einbauhöhe weil die brücke hinten ist!


  Das war jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder! Ich habe gerade ne stance mit zwei "normalen" Gabeln verglichen und kann nur sagen: NEIN!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (17. Dezember 2005)

klar war das mein ernst,   (trottel!)


----------



## Mr.T (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich halte mich eigentlich für fähig genug nen Zollstock an drei 100mm Gabeln zu halten! (selber)


----------



## CDRacer (17. Dezember 2005)

Also meiner Meinung nach bauen die Manitou Gabeln nicht höher als Marzocchi oder sonstwas anderes. 

achso, der Flow ist für normale 80 mm Gabeln, es gibt keine speziellen 24" Federgabeln.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (17. Dezember 2005)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> perfekt
> dann hol ich mir den.
> Gibts Bilder wo er schon montiert ist?




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/206252/cat/500/ppuser/33072


----------



## Jeru (17. Dezember 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Meinung nach bauen die Manitou Gabeln nicht höher als Marzocchi oder sonstwas anderes.
> 
> achso, der Flow ist für normale 80 mm Gabeln, es gibt keine speziellen 24" Federgabeln.



ist genau anders rum marzocchi gabeln bauen en bissl höher. hatte das mal nachgemessen bei meiner sherman 130mm und bei einer marzocchi bomber 130mm.
gemessen von den schnellspannaufnahmen bis hin zum steuersatzkonus.


----------



## KapitanKaktus (18. Dezember 2005)

Es muss keine 24" Gabel sein!
Wir gehen von einer bestimmten Einbauhöhe einer 80mm Gabel aus und diese sollte so ziemlich zu allen 80mm Gabeln passen.
Mehr als 80mm darf es allerdings nicht sein.

Allerdings: Meiner Meinung nach passt am besten eine relativ kurze Starrgabel bzw Gabel mit 60mm Federweg.

Greets,



Marc
AGENT!BIKES


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Dezember 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also meiner Meinung nach bauen die Manitou Gabeln nicht höher als Marzocchi oder sonstwas anderes.
> 
> achso, der Flow ist für normale 80 mm Gabeln, es gibt keine speziellen 24" Federgabeln.


Und was ist mit der 24" Marzocchi D-Street Federgabel??


----------



## fashizzel (18. Dezember 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit der 24" Marzocchi D-Street Federgabel??


das ist ne 26" gabel mit einer brücke die nur 24" zulässt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Dezember 2005)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ne 26" gabel mit einer brücke die nur 24" zulässt


Und die Bremsaufnahmesockel für die Felgenbremse passen auch nur zufällig für 24" Laufräder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (19. Dezember 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Bremsaufnahmesockel für die Felgenbremse passen auch nur zufällig für 24" Laufräder??



Das und die Brücke sind anders. Mehr nicht, wenn du dir mal die Stand und Tauchrohre genau anschaust. Die Tauchrohre sind genau so hoch wie bei den 26" Gabeln von Marzocchi (DJ), nur die Brücke ist flacher geschnitten, bzw. weiter unten montiert. Hättest du eine andere Brücke montiert, könntest du ohne Probleme auch 26" in der Gabel fahren, natürlich auch, wenn sie voll einfedert. Allerdings nur Mit Disc.

---> Einbauhöhe wie 26" Federgabel mit 80mm.


----------



## sidekicker (13. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem 25,4mm Klemmmaß find ich jetzt nicht so tragisch. [sofern der Übergang nicht die Stabilität einschränkt; kenn mich da nicht so aus]
> 
> Passt doch mit dem Vorbau optimal.
> 
> ...




ich weiß nich aber der lenker schaut soo ******* aus...^^


----------



## Misanthrop (13. Januar 2006)

noch 6 Wochen
solange kann ich doch nich warten


----------



## aurelio (13. Januar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nich aber der lenker schaut soo ******* aus...^^



Die Geschmäcker sind (zum Glück) verschieden ne. Ansonsten würde jeder das gleiche Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Januar 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> noch 6 Wochen
> solange kann ich doch nich warten


Auf was wartest du den,du armer Junge ??


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Januar 2006)

Hab mal ne Frage! Gibts die decals eigentlich nur in schwarz/weiß oder z.B. auch in rot?


----------



## Mr.T (14. Januar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage! Gibts die decals eigentlich nur in schwarz/weiß oder z.B. auch in rot?


Jaaaa ich hätte gernen nen Smith-Aufkleber in Gold! Aber muss ich mir wohl selber machen!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (26. Januar 2006)

YEAH:::::: mein agent mr.flow is seit heut da.. bilder kommen no


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Januar 2006)

sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Januar 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, dass das so lange gedauert hat:



Schön =) Kommt da noch irgendwas blaues dran, also im Stile der Naben?

Nur: Warum sind die Felgenbrems-Aufnahmen auch gelb angepinselt? Von Werk aus oder hast du das im Nachhinein gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Januar 2006)

jupp, blaue pearlz von phobia... die nokon sind zu hell eloxiert... mal schaun..
das mit den angepinselten bremssätteln und schrauben war ein fehler vom lackierer.. der wurde schon dafür angekackt, soweit ich weiß.. sollte also nich mehr vorkommen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. Januar 2006)

geil.. so in etwa würd ich meins auch aufbauen... leider hab ich kein geld :'( wieso kann man nich tauschen???


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Januar 2006)

ich hab auch kein geld... jetzt   lol...

keine angst, dafür hab ich lange genug gespart! und naja, hobby halt.. man weiß, wie es is.. würde ich autos tunen oder -weiß der geier- glühbirnen sammeln, hätt ich dort das geld reingesteckt..


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (29. Januar 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch kein geld... jetzt   lol...
> 
> keine angst, dafür hab ich lange genug gespart! und naja, hobby halt.. man weiß, wie es is.. würde ich autos tunen oder -weiß der geier- glühbirnen sammeln, hätt ich dort das geld reingesteckt..



Muahahah, ja stimmt, um das Geld was allein die CK Sachen gekostet haben hättest du anfangen können Autos zu sammeln


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Januar 2006)

naja, nen gebrauchten hätt ich am ende dafür bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (29. Januar 2006)

Yeah shit, was ein Setup, was ne geile Farbe!

Sind diese tabletops gut? Hab mich vor paar Jahren von schwalbe verabschiedet...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. Januar 2006)

leicht, tolles profil und preiswert.. mal schaun, wie sie sich fahren.. weiß es ja selber noch ne..


----------



## Urlauber (1. Februar 2006)

Hui, das is echt nice! was kommen denn für Kurbeln ran?
bitte sofort Gewicht mitteilen, wenn du es fertig hast, würd mich sehr interessieren. Ich sag 12,5 (auch wenn ich die restlichen Teile ned kenn^^)


----------



## Deleted 8887 (1. Februar 2006)

danke.. kurbel werden wtp royal mit titanachse..
gewicht weiß ich noch ne genau, aber sollte knapp unter 12 werden!
gewogen sind sämtliche teile und ich werd, wenn es fertig is, alles ins netz stellen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/10508/dieters.jpeg                                          Hi doena,wo bleibt deine Fertigmeldung???


----------



## Xiao (6. Februar 2006)

@ meister dieter      sehr sehr geil !! top !!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (6. Februar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/10508/dieters.jpeg                                          Hi doena,wo bleibt deine Fertigmeldung???



Hast du da jetzt 2 Mr. Flow? Wo ist denn der mit den roten HS33?
Ansonsten: sehr fein, gefällt mir auch besser als vorher mit der DJStreet und den HS33


----------



## Pesling (6. Februar 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du da jetzt 2 Mr. Flow? Wo ist denn der mit den roten HS33?
> Ansonsten: sehr fein, gefällt mir auch besser als vorher mit der DJStreet und den HS33



Ist derselbe.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du da jetzt 2 Mr. Flow? Wo ist denn der mit den roten HS33?
> Ansonsten: sehr fein, gefällt mir auch besser als vorher mit der DJStreet und den HS33


Ist der gleiche Rahmen wie vorher,hab mir nur eure Verbesserungsvorschläge zu Herzen genommen!!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (6. Februar 2006)

@sUns*shAdoW: lol, augen auf beim frauenkauf!
@Meister-Dieter: gutes braucht seine zeit.. meins soll nich nur gut, sondern super sein.. also brauch ich no ein bisschen.. (LRS zentrieren & ich warte noch auf ein paar teile)

ich bin froh, dass deine hs33 nich drangepasst haben, weil die in verbindung mit dem kawarahmen eine einzige reude waren 

find es auch jetz nich so toll farblich abgestimmt.. wieso hat dir nich schon ein kawagrünes gereicht? und die silbernen teile dran sind auch irgendwie naja.. aber mit schwarzen anbauteilen statt den silbernen wäre es glaub noch bedeutend schlimmer gewesen..

deins schon gefahren? wieviel platz hat deine kurbel nun zu den bremsarmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @sUns*shAdoW: lol, augen auf beim frauenkauf!
> @Meister-Dieter: gutes braucht seine zeit.. meins soll nich nur gut, sondern super sein.. also brauch ich no ein bisschen.. (LRS zentrieren & ich warte noch auf ein paar teile)
> 
> ich bin froh, dass deine hs33 nich drangepasst haben, weil die in verbindung mit dem kawarahmen eine einzige reude waren
> ...




was ist den darann nicht farblich abgestimmt..   
das kawa grün mit rot ist doch wohl mehr als passend ...
und die silbernen parts wiederholen sich doch auch,-






muss ja nicht alles "sau teuer" (wie bei dir)  sein um gut auszusehen


----------



## Deleted 8887 (6. Februar 2006)

[email protected]? blöde? ich verlang doch nich, dass es teuer is!! ey, sorry.. aber ich glaub ich muss mich nich dafür rechtfertigen, dass ich 3 CK-teile hab.. voll behämmert.. und ich werde niemals jemandem sagen, dass sein bike zu billig is.. tut mir leid, aber dein post war dahingehend unterqualifiziert. sowas würde ich nie über meine lippen bringen. wenn du wüsstest, wie lange ich für mein flow gespart hab!!!! also mal langsam mit den pferden. solange du nich genau weißt, wie was is, würd ich nich vermutungen anstellen..

*ICH PERSÖNLICH * finde es deswegen ne so schön, weil ich SELBER PERSÖNLICH UND NUR ICH SELBST -KANN MAN NICHT VERALLGEMEINERN!!!- kawagrün mit rot nich schick finde.. und schon garne, wenn silberne anbauteile dran sind.. is das so schlimm, dass ich ne eigene meinung hab?

find das grün mit weiß z.b. richtig hammergeil. und vielen wird das bike, wie es meister dieter jetz aufgebaut hat gefallen, keine frage.. auch vom technischen her is es voll gut. nur farblich gefällts mir nunma nich..

und darüber hinaus is es eh rille, weil ein bike gefahren werden muss.. und wenn einer vor meinen augen nen backflip springt mit nem total häßlichen bike, dann werd ich den bestimmt ne wegen seinem bike auslachen.. also mal ehrlich..

mein bike wird auch ne jedem gefallen, und das weiß ich auch. vor allem, wenn man im inet etwas zeigt, sollte man kritik akzeptieren. weiß ne, wo jetz so das problem is!?


----------



## Rayndeor (6. Februar 2006)

here is something u should drop for ure knees for and watch, cuz ure too stupid to realize ureselfs.
Des grün rote ding is mal richtig goil


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]? blöde? ich verlang doch nich, dass es teuer is!! ey, sorry.. aber ich glaub ich muss mich nich dafür rechtfertigen, dass ich 3 CK-teile hab.. voll behämmert.. und ich werde niemals jemandem sagen, dass sein bike zu billig is.. tut mir leid, aber dein post war dahingehend unterqualifiziert. sowas würde ich nie über meine lippen bringen. wenn du wüsstest, wie lange ich für mein flow gespart hab!!!! also mal langsam mit den pferden. solange du nich genau weißt, wie was is, würd ich nich vermutungen anstellen..
> 
> *ICH PERSÖNLICH * finde es deswegen ne so schön, weil ich SELBER PERSÖNLICH UND NUR ICH SELBST -KANN MAN NICHT VERALLGEMEINERN!!!- kawagrün mit rot nich schick finde.. und schon garne, wenn silberne anbauteile dran sind.. is das so schlimm, dass ich ne eigene meinung hab?
> 
> ...



reg dich ab  
hab mich auch beruhigt...


----------



## AerO (6. Februar 2006)

farbe an sich ist ja ganz schick, doch magura- und kawasakiaufkleber, sowie die grünen ourys zerstören das gesamtbild ziemlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2006)

döner,- KHUJAND kommt nicht von kuh... 


und das  blöde?  nimmste aber zurück ok.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2006)

@ Doena 2000,hi,sollte auch jeder seine eigene Meinung haben PUNKT.         Die Bremsen haben jetzt beidseitig einen Abstand von 5mm.Der Flow fährt sich noch besser als der Orange...Übrigens,die Farben habe ich so zusammengestellt,weil meine anderen bikes schon langweilig genug aussehen mit ihrem schwarzen Einheitsbrei!(meine Meinung)


----------



## Xiao (7. Februar 2006)

farbe is top !  

noch besser als der orange oO ? wow
muss ich wohl mal testen


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Februar 2006)

@Rayndeor: lern englisch, bevor du einen orthografisch total entstellten satz hier hinkleisterst..

@KUHjand: zzz 

@Meister-Dieter: also doch noch relativ viel platz.. na mal schaun, wie es bei mir aussehen wird. und langweilig is dein bike auf keinen fall  

aber warum sieht das dämliche manitoudekor bei jedem anders aus? seltsam.. bei berti und mir war die gabel ja schon anders "bestickert".. naja. wayne

jedenfalls will ich dein bike mal in action sehn, wenn das wetter besser is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (7. Februar 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der gleiche Rahmen wie vorher,hab mir nur eure Verbesserungsvorschläge zu Herzen genommen!!



Ups stimmt, dachte das Rad im Hintergrund (das genau diesselbe Farbe hat) ist der andere Flow


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Februar 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Ups stimmt, dachte das Rad im Hintergrund (das genau diesselbe Farbe hat) ist der andere Flow




is nur ein "piss" Dual-Faces ,-aber extrem geil... 
www.100bike.de


----------



## Rayndeor (7. Februar 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rayndeor: lern englisch, bevor du einen orthografisch total entstellten satz hier hinkleisterst..


Englisch kann ich, hab (versucht  ) das Intro von "A song for the deaf- queens of the Stone age" zu zitieren.
 schande über mich, wenn ichs falsch geschriebn hab..


----------



## hstguy (7. März 2006)

ihr seid echt doll !! 
besonders der linguist mit dem coolsten Benutzerbid überhaupt !! 
@ Rayndeor: ich fands gut 

ach ja: sehr edles bike mit grün und rot alles geil.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. März 2006)

niveau.. und guck mal bitte in dieters fotoalbum. da is das aktuelle bild  lol


----------

